# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديثات جديدة للأجهزة Vision Clever 4 mini  /  Vision Clever 4

## Fannan1

*تحديثات جديدة بتاريخ  28/02/2019* * Vision Clever 4 mini 
  Vision Clever 4*  *الجديد :* *- اضافة POWER VU 3 AUTO => AFN OK
- تثبيث السيرفر STARCAM
- اضافات اخرى
------------------------------------* *
VISION_CLEVER4_MINI*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *VISION_CLEVER4* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## spock1977

chokran akhi

----------

